#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  > درخواست: معرفی آنتی ویروس خوب و باکیفیت

## ادریس خان

سلام.ویندوز سیستم من 10 هستش 64 بیتی.توی ایترنت و تلگرام زیاد هستم.یه آنتی ویروس معرفی بفرمائید ک مجانی باشه و کیفیتش عالی و بتونه ب نحو احسن از سیستم حفاظت کنه.ممنون

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

Free Internet Security | Why Comodo Internet Security Suite for PC?

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*ramintkh*,*road*,*باباخاني*,*سفیر امید*

----------


## azadmol

> سلام.ویندوز سیستم من 10 هستش 64 بیتی.توی ایترنت و تلگرام زیاد هستم.یه آنتی ویروس معرفی بفرمائید ک مجانی باشه و کیفیتش عالی و بتونه ب نحو احسن از سیستم حفاظت کنه.ممنون


ویندوز 10 خودت رو اپدیت کن Defender خود ویندوز عالی شده و بهتر از انتی ویروس های رایگان جواب میده
kjgfk5353.png
یا هم انتی ویروس 360هم خوبه

----------


## AMD

ویندوز دفندر در مقابل باج افزار های جدید . هیچ کاری نمیتونه  انجام بده .

----------

*azadmol*

----------


## ادریس خان

سلام دوستان از راهنماییتون ممنون.شما ک فرمودید comodo آیا نیاز ب نصب آنتی ویروس دیگه ای نیست؟comodo  رو نصبش کردم کمی گنگه.فایل آموزش یا راهنمایی نداره؟
ببخشد اینو اینجا مطرح میکنم ولی میخوام گوگل کروم نصب کنم این پیام میاد با آنیستال حذفش کردم ولی بازم همین پیامو نشون میده عیبش چیه؟همین که گوگل کروم یا فایرفاکس رو باز میکنم خودش یک سایتی الکی برا خودش باز میکنه؟

----------


## AMD

> سلام دوستان از راهنماییتون ممنون.شما ک فرمودید comodo آیا نیاز ب نصب آنتی ویروس دیگه ای نیست؟comodo  رو نصبش کردم کمی گنگه.فایل آموزش یا راهنمایی نداره؟
> ببخشد اینو اینجا مطرح میکنم ولی میخوام گوگل کروم نصب کنم این پیام میاد با آنیستال حذفش کردم ولی بازم همین پیامو نشون میده عیبش چیه؟همین که گوگل کروم یا فایرفاکس رو باز میکنم خودش یک سایتی الکی برا خودش باز میکنه؟


این برنامه زبان فارسی هم دارد . فقط بعد از نصب باید اپدیت بشه . خیر نیازی نیست  به نصب برنامه دیگری . سطح شناسایی بالایی دارد .

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## azadmol

360Total Security بهتر از comodo  جواب میده کومودو کلا کاربری ویندوز رو دوچار مشکل میکنه و کامپیوتر سنگین مشه
36  Total Security: آنتی ویروس رایگان | اسکن و پاک سازی ویروس. ویروس کش و ضدویروس رایگان برای ویندوز، اندروید و مک

----------


## rezalx

Eset Smart Security هم خوبه

----------

*azadmol*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## AMD

بعضی  از موارد را دوستان  اعلام میکنند به شدت جای تعجب دارد . امیدوارم صرفا به خاطر عدم اطلاع باشه 
نتایج  کومودو در معتبر ترین مرکز تست آنتی ویروس ها 
https://www.av-test.org/en/antivirus...acturer/comodo

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*rezalx*,*بهار من*

----------


## rezalx

جدول برای کمک بیشتر :
sgfsg.JPG

----------


## reza_rojin

آواست بهترینه
البته این نسخه

https://soft98.ir/security/anti-viru...virus-pro.html

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hotaru

Comodo internet security بهترین نرم افزار امنیتی شناخته شده ست. فایروالش رو تاکنون توی هیچ تستی نتونسته اند هک کنند. ویژگی HIPS اش بیماننده و من الان 9 ساله که روی سیستمم دارم و تا حالا فقط اونم یه بار ویندوز عوض کردم اونم از بس خسته شدم ازش که خراب نمیشد اینکارو کردم. پول دادن بابت آنتی ویروس وقتی کومودو رایگان و با ضریب امنیت بالای 99.9 درصد در دسترسه، واقعا بی خود و بی معنیه. مگه کسی بخواد پولشو دور بریزه. بیت دیفندر با اونهمه اهن و تلپ اش فابروالش جلوی کومودو مثل یه شوخی می مونه.

----------

